# September newsletter from my financial advisor



## Bobw235 (Aug 31, 2016)

For anyone who might have an interest in reading their thoughts, this month they're covering the futility of election cycle investing and stocks as a "last resort" in this low interest environment.  Newsletter is here and there's no signup required.


----------

